# if youve had success with rifaximin(xifaxan)etc??



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Looking up past posts about xifaxan, rifamixin,it seems many people tried it,some successfully,but not many have continued to post.Please post your success or otherwise here as Id like some encouragement that its worth trying.Thanks Gilly


----------

